# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Wat eten tijdens en na griep?

## lunae

mijn man heeft heel de week al griep, maandag begon het met hevige diarree, is ie thuisgekomen van het werk en naar de huisarts gegaan, woensdag zou het beter moeten zijn.. Woensdag nacht was een hel! Leek wel dat hij niet genoeg gaten in zijn lijf had, braken, diaree... keelpijn had hij al maar nu nog erger van het braken, dus donderdag middag huisarts langs gekomen en antibiotica voorgeschreven. 
Nu moet je wel iets eten met antibiotica en hopen dat het in je lijf blijft.. gisteren middag een halve kom soep, namiddag dacht zijn moeder dat het een goed idee was voor vers geperste sinaasappelen.. niet dus met keelpijn! Hij heeft het 2 maal gemerkt, toen hij het dronk en terug uitbrak.. Gisterenavond een kwart beschuit en 3 lepels soep.
Vandaag heeft hij een halve appel en een banaan op.
De vraag is wat kan ik klaarmaken om te eten zodat hij rustig aan toch wat beter eet, want in mijn gedacht zolang je niks vast binnenkrijgt komt er ook niks vast uit he.. En vandaag is hij op de weegschaal gaan staan en al 6kg kwijt..
iemand ideeen of tips?

----------


## mantelzorg

Het is heel belangrijk dat uw man voldoende vocht en zouten binnenkrijgt zodat hij niet uitdroogt. Een heldere bouillon, eventueel met een beschuit erin. Ors-sachets is ook een optie. Begin hier mee. Als dit goed gaat kunt u langzaam beginnen met vast voedsel, bijvoorbeeld rijst of een snee witbrood met een gekookt eitje. Mijd gekruid eten. 

Heel veel beterschap.

----------


## lunae

Ik maak elke dag gewoon eten en soep, meestal eet hij wel een halve kom soep. Ben begonnen met hem kippensoep te geven, se seggen toch altijd dat dat heel goed werkt na ziekte.
Zaterdag heb ik een hele hoop babyfruitpap gemaakt, 2 bananen, 2 appelen, 2 peren en 200gr blauwbessen gemixt met babykoekjes met ook nog vitaminen in, en daar heeft die een hele soepkom van op en amai dat werkte echt magisch, zondag zat er weer leven in. (ik had de rest op, is gewoon super lekker!)
Van het weekend had ik ook rijst gemaakt met wat groenten door, evne klein gesneden als de rijst en dan gewoon met mager vlees, hij had maar 1 lepel rijst op..
Nu is het niet meer zo zeer overgeven maar nog altijd keiveel hoesten en keelpijn, hij krijgt bijna geen vast voedsel door zijn keel. Dus ja hoewel we nog geen kinderen hebben ben ik toch zijn eten aan het prakken.. vanmiddag 2 aardappeltjes zwemmend in saus en een heel klein stukje vlees.. 
ik vind het elke dag al moeilijk om te kiezen wat e eten maar nu is het wel heel moeilijk aan het worden.. vanavond spaghetti en zodadelijk weer wat fruitpap maken..

----------


## patje69

Lunae, 

Eigenlijk doe je alles al precies goed. Je geeft hem vocht, door middel van de soep en het fruit. Voor de rest zou ik pas weer aan vast voedsel beginnen als het ook echt weer kan. Dus veel soep en geprakt fruit eten is ruim voldoende om er weer bovenop te komen.

Wat eten bij buikgriep?

----------

